# spitfire crashes



## stuart3009 (Feb 14, 2020)

does anyone know where i can find out if any spitfires crahsed into my town(taunton somerset) during ww2


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2020)

Have you tried this site...RAF Crash Sites 1939-1942 – aircrashsites.co.uk


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2020)

Also your local library may have old local newspaper articles on microfilm. Such crashes were often covered in the news.


----------

